# Steinberg Wavelab 5 - Linke und rechte Spur zu einer Stereospur mischen-aber wie?



## Desiderio (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo ! Ich finde einfach keine Möglichkeit bei Wavelab 5:

ich habe auf der linken Spur Trompete aufgenommen und auf der rechten Spur Orgel ! Nun möchte ich, dass beide Instrumente in einem guten Gleichgewicht Stereo zu hören sind. Also nicht nur die Trompete auf dem linken Ohr und die Orgel rechts, sondern einfach so mischen, dass es schön klingt. Aber mit welcher Funktion ? Wie kann ich das machen ? Für eine ausführliche Beschreibung wäre ich sehr dankbar ! Vielen Dank ! Grüße Desi.


----------



## Xanderl (2. Juni 2005)

Ich denke, dass du das in der Audiomontage lösen kannst und jeweils dann das PAN einstellen musst!


----------

